# Wanted : Zodiac Sea Ghost bracelet links



## staffie (Dec 2, 2016)

*Wanted : Zodiac Sea Ghost bracelet links*


View Advert


I have inherited a Zodiac Sea Ghost which is almost as new but the bracelet is too short for me. Probably need two links. Anyone have any or suggestions where I may get some?

Ignore price below as it just needed something in the field - happy to discuss price if you have something available.




*Advertiser*

staffie



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£1.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

